# The newest beer craze...



## JonA_CT (Mar 31, 2018)

The brewery building is coming along nicely...yesterday, after a couple hours of paperwork, we took some April Fools photos for social media.

I did some quick and dirty edits tonight...I think our SM followers will get a kick out of it. 

(Voice activated lightstand with a bare speed light pointed at the wall about 70* camera right, and a spped light on the floor to light up the washer/dryer).


----------



## tirediron (Apr 1, 2018)

Clever.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 1, 2018)

you opening a brewery?


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 1, 2018)

Braineack said:


> you opening a brewery?



Indeed. I’m working with a couple of buddies (who have significantly more cash — no kids, haha) to open a 5BBL nanobrewery. The brewhouse is currently be manufactured, and we are updating the space to accommodate the brewhouse, fermenters, taproom, etc. We are hoping to be open to pour pints and growlers/crowlers by September .


----------



## Braineack (Apr 1, 2018)

Nice. My wife's sister and husband opened one last year.  It's doing well.


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 1, 2018)

Took me a while, but I think I just figured out what a voice activated lightstand is.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 1, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Took me a while, but I think I just figured out what a voice activated lightstand is.



They come with names, and sometimes they're a little drunk...but typically, they are pretty effective.


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 1, 2018)

So this was a pretty big success. Facebook sucks in that it makes you pay to have even all of your page followers to see a post. We figured that this would be a pretty good way to get some buzz today, and we were right. We have just under 400 followers, and the post with this photo has reached 8000 unique people organically. We'll take it.


----------



## smoke665 (Apr 1, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> They come with names, and sometimes they're a little drunk...but typically, they are pretty effective.



Me thinks the photographer, might need to be a tad tipsy to let any of his inebriated friends hold any of his equipment.  Just sayin


----------



## Destin (Apr 2, 2018)

This is awesome.. one of the better April fools jokes I’ve seen this year. 

Side note: when you get that brewery open I’m gonna have to swing through on one of my road trips and sample some beer  .. hold the tide pods please.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 2, 2018)

JonA_CT said:


> So this was a pretty big success. Facebook sucks in that it makes you pay to have even all of your page followers to see a post. We figured that this would be a pretty good way to get some buzz today, and we were right. We have just under 400 followers, and the post with this photo has reached 8000 unique people organically. We'll take it.



What's the Facebook name?  Happy to give you a follow and comment or share posts.  I know from our softball league page that the more people comment and share the more followers that Facebook let's see your stuff...


----------



## JonA_CT (Apr 2, 2018)

Nearly 11000 hits as of this morning.

www.facebook.com/toxbrewing 

and 

www.toxbrewing.com for all of other SM pages.


----------

